# ATITools compatibility issue with X800(PCI-E)XT?



## X800PCIEXT (Oct 3, 2004)

Everytime I start ATITools v 0.0.2.2 it locks up my system.  I have searched online and have come across other people who are having this same problem but have yet to come accross any solutions.  Any ideas?


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 3, 2004)

Give W1zz some time,

Nice name by the way... and by nice, I mean, very unimaginative.. AND in capitals


----------



## X800PCIEXT (Oct 4, 2004)

pablofrogo said:
			
		

> Give W1zz some time,
> 
> Nice name by the way... and by nice, I mean, very unimaginative.. AND in capitals



I dont remember asking for your approval fag....and by fag i mean flaming homosexual...not a cigarette.


----------

